# Spouse Resident Visa



## ofarooq (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi,

I am working here in Ajman Freezone, UAE.

I want to apply for my wife's resident visa. 

The tenancy contract will be attested from Ajman Municipality?

My apartment's electricity is on Generator, and the bill comes under the name of Owner.
Which Utility bill I will require to fulfill this requirement for visa processing.


FEWA Water Bill is due next month, but I can wait as from next month EID holidays will start ...and it will be late.

Can this Generator Electricity bill be used to fulfill the requirment or Etisalat Bill under my name and on my apartment address

Please reply..

Thanks.


----------

